# Graco sprayer?



## city slicker (Feb 9, 2010)

I've got a Graco 495ST Pro I was running white oil barn paint through using a 517 tip. The spray fan was heavy on both ends of the fan. As I sprayed it left heavy paint lines on the edges of the fan. The middle of the fan was fine, but the paint made heavier lines of paint on the outside edge of the fan. I hope you get the point. I had the pressure at half way point. Any ideas?


----------



## city slicker (Feb 9, 2010)

*?*

By the way, the tip was new.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You could use a brush if you don't know about spraying.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

That's what we call "fingering" Try thining down the paint a little or turning up the pressure.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

No Sorry, I feel bad now. You are having a low pressure problem, or trash in the gun.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Might be that he bought a Graco,,,, When you buy one of them, you ARE on your own. Might get a good one, might not. just saying ya know.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think I have ever ran the pressure @ half for something as high volume as a barn. Turn your pressure all the way up then back it down about 1/2 a turn. I can't believe I'm responding to this.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hire a painter :whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I don't think I have ever ran the pressure @ half for something as high volume as a barn. Turn your pressure all the way up then back it down about 1/2 a turn. I can't believe I'm responding to this.



Sorry Aaron, I just need to call you out on this one:jester:

Wouldn't turning the pressure all the way up, and then down half a turn be the same thing as running @ half????


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The glass is half full or half empty. :lol:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Just another diy kind of thing, but hey I always help out my fellow man. I wonder if this is one of those contractors that work for 14 an hour I heard about.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Sorry Aaron, I just need to call you out on this one:jester:
> 
> Wouldn't turning the pressure all the way up, and then down half a turn be the same thing as running @ half????


Now Dean,your in trouble now with Aaron now. You know he is going to be mad at you.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Now Slicker don't get mad, we are all in the same boat, being paint contractors and all


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

I know I really don't have a clue about how to do it right and all, but i still leave my Graco Mark IV ($3200.00) in the shed, cause its heavy and awkward, and use my $600.00 Spray-tech from Blowes, cause it sprays just as good and it's real easy to move around (not to mention I can get it re-built for $200) where its around $400 to get a graco even looked at.

BTW,,, did I mention that I think Graco is WAY over-rated and not worth near the money your gonna spend for a BLUE sprayer???


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Sorry Aaron, I just need to call you out on this one:jester:
> 
> Wouldn't turning the pressure all the way up, and then down half a turn be the same thing as running @ half????


Lol.

It sounds funny how he wrote it for sure. I got a chuckle out of it.

But I don't think he wrote what he was trying to say.

I think he meant to just turn it all the way up then back off halfway between full pressure, and the amount of pressure it takes to make the fan spray properly. So that you have it over-pressured a little bit.

Wording can get you sometimes. DOH!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I know I really don't have a clue


You dont


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

city slicker said:


> By the way, the tip was new.


Definitely sounds like a pressure issue, but occasionally new tips don't work.

I recently sprayed a ceiling with a brand new tip, and the fan improperly loading at the edges. But I had just used the sprayer for a different function an hour earlier and it worked fine.

So I had another brand new identical size tip from the same manufacturer, and I put it in and it sprayed just fine.

Then just to be sure I put the first tip back in, and it still was improperly loading at the edges.

Sure enough. Two brand new identical tips. One sprayed properly. The other didn't.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

Last Craftsman said:


> Sure enough. Two brand new identical tips. One sprayed properly. The other didn't.


The bad one must have been made either first thing Monday morning or last thing Friday afternoon!:jester:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I became dissatisfied with Graco pumps a few years ago. Too many pressure and electronic issues that the factory was slow to act on...yet the sales reps were the first to admit to the problem. Same thing with their GracoX tips, especially the FF and spitting issues. Switched over to the Titan tips and havent run into any problems. Same with the ASM tips, though they're hard to find locally.

JP had a great suggestion of storing/soaking the tips in full-strength Krud-Kutter. Lacquer and oil tips get cleaned with lacquer thinner and stored in mineral spirits. What's tough on tips is the new paint formulations and their contents. For the price of tips now, you'd think they could make something that lasted longer.


----------



## city slicker (Feb 9, 2010)

Bought this sprayer at an estate sale for 85 bucks and helping my buddy spray his barns. I sprayed and had two people back rolling the sprayers mistakes. Turned out pretty nice, but would like to figure out the sprayer. I've got more barn to paint, and enjoy the comments.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

city slicker said:


> Bought this sprayer at an estate sale for 85 bucks and helping my buddy spray his barns. I sprayed and had two people back rolling the sprayers mistakes. Turned out pretty nice, but would like to figure out the sprayer. I've got more barn to paint, and enjoy the comments.



For what it is worth I have bought defective tips before. I recommend turning the pressure up and see if that evens out the fan pattern if it still does not then try another brand new tip to see if the tip is defective.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to PT City Slicker, feel free to post an intro here so we can get to know you and your business better.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

city slicker said:


> ... I sprayed and had two people back rolling the _*sprayers*_ mistakes. ...




HaHAha!!!!! Enough said...... Good luck bud :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> HaHAha!!!!! Enough said...... Good luck bud :thumbsup:


So does your sprayer never make mistakes??? Is it the sprayer or his gun making the mistakes??? Perhaps if he buys a $27,000 Graco sprayer he will never ever have any mistakes or have to backroll???

Just wondering???


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Now, now. Let's just all get our breath, and start again.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Now, now. Let's just all get our breath, and start again.


Your right John,,, >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Capt'n wandering back to the beer fridge


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

There ya go, if that don't work, try again.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What is the problem?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Who knows when the Capt is involved


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

He will never get over the Graco pump thing. He holds these things a long time.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> So does your sprayer never make mistakes??? Is it the sprayer or his gun making the mistakes??? Perhaps if he buys a $27,000 Graco sprayer he will never ever have any mistakes or have to backroll???
> 
> Just wondering???


I think you posted it before, but can you elaborate on what problem(s) you had with Graco and what it cost you?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> I think you posted it before, but can you elaborate on what problem(s) you had with Graco and what it cost you?


http://www.painttalk.com/f2/graco-sucks-6354/


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Graco's are great! Shutshormouf. 

It's not graco's fault if some hack leaves caustic lye in the machine.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> Graco's are great! Shutshormouf.
> 
> It's not graco's fault if some hack leaves caustic lye in the machine.


The can of worms has just been opened. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/graco-sucks-6354/


Now the wound is fresh all over again.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Now the wound is fresh all over again.


I take it the whole issued was resolved with a $400 bill?

I wonder if he is still using the machine.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I became dissatisfied with Graco pumps a few years ago. Too many pressure and electronic issues that the factory was slow to act on...


So what is your airless of choice?

Could it be a...T.......?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> I take it the whole issued was resolved with a $400 bill?
> 
> I wonder if he is still using the machine.


I can't speak for Capt but I would guess he is unless he sold it and bought another spraytech mud pumper.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> So what is your airless of choice?
> 
> Could it be a...T.......?


Try again.


----------



## stlpainter (Jul 12, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> You could use a brush if you don't know about spraying.



Some of you guys are straight a-holes.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

stlpainter said:


> Some of you guys are straight a-holes.


Now now.


----------



## city slicker (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey, Im back!

Trying to make this sprayer work-out. Was back to the farm today to check out the finish closer. The back rolling really made a difference to help push the paint into the weathered boards. My buddy wants a second coat and likes trading firewood for my painting services. 

Anyone think a different size tip is in order? I need to check with SW to see if the tips are still available.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I can't speak for Capt but I would guess he is unless he sold it and bought another spraytech mud pumper.


That's a lot of hate for $400 

I thought maybe the whole pump was trashed and he was out $3,000+


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Try again.


So what is your airless of choice?

Could it be a...T.......?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> So what is your airless of choice?
> 
> Could it be a...T.......?


Strike two!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Strike two!


I tried again.

You didn't specify that I should try something different.

:jester:


----------



## Chris Jackson (Jun 2, 2010)

when i read the post, i was thinking that the tip was a bit large for the product. a 517 is used primarily for latexes. i know you want to crank out the paint and i havent actually painted a barn but i recall it was rather thin and inexpensive. see if there is a product info sheet for the material you are using. alot of times tips sizes will be reccomended for the product you are using


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> I tried again.
> 
> You didn't specify that I should try something different.
> 
> :jester:


My bad. I forgot it was the internet.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Shawn, how is your 695 doing? Have you ever had problems with it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Shawn, how is your 695 doing? Have you ever had problems with it?


One of the 695's needed a new board a couple of years after I bought it. It cost 300 to fix. It sucked but it was a fluke from my point of view because I never had a problem like that before or since. My other 695 is a true work horse as it was intended to be and has never given me a problem in the years of service it has given. my 390 is holding strong with hardly any use as well. 

Yours John?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> I take it the whole issued was resolved with a $400 bill?
> 
> I wonder if he is still using the machine.


LOL, Yes i still use it, but only for spraying mud for level5 finish.

Since the cylinder is flaking chrome plateing off in it, its kinda like,,, not the thing for painting, ya know.

You guys talked me into getting a graco 2-finger gun, cause I was haveing a problem with my spray-tech gun,,,, and ahhh, it spit right out of the box and graco said, well since you sprayed with it, its yours,,,,


I know you guys REALLY like Graco, but i just can't seem to catch a break with em,,,, must be carma from doing drywall for so many years!!!!!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> One of the 695's needed a new board a couple of years after I bought it. It cost 300 to fix. It sucked but it was a fluke from my point of view because I never had a problem like that before or since. My other 695 is a true work horse as it was intended to be and has never given me a problem in the years of service it has given. my 390 is holding strong with hardly any use as well.
> 
> Yours John?


Well you know where the big coupling screws onto the bottom of the pump? Mine would come loose and cause the nylon seal to go bad because it would never stay tight. I wrapped a slice of inner tube around it and c clamped it in place and that cured it from doing that. Thats the only problem I had had.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> LOL, Yes i still use it, but only for spraying mud for level5 finish.
> 
> Since the cylinder is flaking chrome plateing off in it, its kinda like,,, not the thing for painting, ya know.
> 
> ...


Take your shot gun in there next time you want a rebate.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Graco pumps are good, Airlessco's are better (IMO). Titan makes some of the best guns, followed by ASM, then Graco....unless we're talking about their old guns ( silver, silver plus, etc.) Just my .02


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Graco pumps are good, Airlessco's are better (IMO). Titan makes some of the best guns, followed by ASM, then Graco....unless we're talking about their old guns ( silver, silver plus, etc.) Just my .02


Airlessco are hard to find though.I do love them for sure.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> LOL, Yes i still use it, but only for spraying mud for level5 finish.
> 
> Since the cylinder is flaking chrome plateing off in it, its kinda like,,, not the thing for painting, ya know.
> 
> ...


I'm not loyal to them. I've just had good luck with 'em over the years.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> I'm not loyal to them. I've just had good luck with 'em over the years.


Exactly, I have used other sprayers and just prefer the gracos.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I don't think I have ever ran the pressure @ half for something as high volume as a barn. Turn your pressure all the way up then back it down about 1/2 a turn. I can't believe I'm responding to this.


had to laugh when I read your post... it really does get to feel more and more like that doesn't it.

Ok lets put a spin on this one... what "IF" the pressure was cranked and the tip was new? What if the whole sprayer was brand new?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Graco pumps are good, Airlessco's are better (IMO). Titan makes some of the best guns, followed by ASM, then Graco....unless we're talking about their old guns ( silver, silver plus, etc.) Just my .02


I agree with ya there,,, Blowes used to sell Spray-tech now they sell Titan. If you buy a bad gun from Blowes, you just take it back and they give you your money back (and thats like 1/3 less than your local paint dealer sells em for). 

The more I deal with ICI or SW, the more I like Blowes.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

You need to look for a better store Capt. The SW down the street from me is great. We send customers back and forth all the time.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> You need to look for a better store Capt. The SW down the street from me is great. We send customers back and forth all the time.


I know, you guys keep telling me that my local store will give me a better break than Blowes. I ordered a "Box" of Power roller covers, 1/2 knapp from ICI. They were $75.12 for 6 of em. Blowes sells em for $3.00/per,,, so thats like $36.00 VS $75.00. And they cannot/will not gurantee any sprayer/gun repair. They DO give great service, but at some point SERVICE pales compares to price.

Somehow I just keep missing the point !!!!!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Are they selling the same brand at that price?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I know, you guys keep telling me that my local store will give me a better break than Blowes. I ordered a "Box" of Power roller covers, 1/2 knapp from ICI. They were $75.12 for 6 of em. Blowes sells em for $3.00/per,,, so thats like $36.00 VS $75.00. And they cannot/will not gurantee any sprayer/gun repair. They DO give great service, but at some point SERVICE pales compares to price.
> 
> Somehow I just keep missing the point !!!!!


There are some things that are higher at your local paint store but paint is not one of them where I am at. Buy your paint at the paint store and your sundries at blowes if you are looking to save some dollars.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

city slicker said:


> I've got a Graco 495ST Pro I was running white oil barn paint through using a 517 tip. The spray fan was heavy on both ends of the fan. As I sprayed it left heavy paint lines on the edges of the fan. The middle of the fan was fine, but the paint made heavier lines of paint on the outside edge of the fan. I hope you get the point. I had the pressure at half way point. Any ideas?


yep. get a titan. better quality, better price. better look.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Are they selling the same brand at that price?


Yes sir, same brand same box and same knapp


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> There are some things that are higher at your local paint store but paint is not one of them where I am at. Buy your paint at the paint store and your sundries at blowes if you are looking to save some dollars.


I have to take exception that one also. The paint store is GREAT on service, and will bend over backwards to get the paint delivered to your job here.

However, Blowes sells it WAY cheaper,,,, WAY CHEAPER. I do appreciate them bringing it right to the job, but on the other hand, I pass Blowes on the way to work, so 20 minutes saves me so much more. 

I know you guys keep telling me that your stores sell paint cheaper than the box stores, but here they do not. And since the sundries are more too and the service on faulty products is NILL,,, would you stay loyal to the local paint store???


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have to take exception that one also. The paint store is GREAT on service, and will bend over backwards to get the paint delivered to your job here.
> 
> However, Blowes sells it WAY cheaper,,,, WAY CHEAPER. I do appreciate them bringing it right to the job, but on the other hand, I pass Blowes on the way to work, so 20 minutes saves me so much more.
> 
> I know you guys keep telling me that your stores sell paint cheaper than the box stores, but here they do not. And since the sundries are more too and the service on faulty products is NILL,,, would you stay loyal to the local paint store???


My experience is different. 
I say what ever works for you best is the way to go.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> My experience is different.
> I say what ever works for you best is the way to go.


I agree Sean, I am not trying to convince anyone else to feel the way I do, I was just stateing my experience with the paint stores.

THe guys on PaintTalk had got me thinking that I needed to review my feelings about the paint stores, so I did, and found that it is not for me.


----------



## Rightflooring (Jun 19, 2011)

*pray/Prime Valve*

Your problem stems for not you not properly using the pray/Prime Valve form time to time even if you turned it on when you first started you may have to go back and make sure there is a good flow of pressure coming in. make sure that the paint is coming out of the tube in a consistent flow to back to your paint bucket. also make sure to hold the hose as you turn this function on and off as it tends to shoot up and splatter paint all over the place. To who ever told you your paint needs to be watered down they are wrong as the thicker the paint the easier it is and the less time you need to spend in one spot as well as less dripping or fingering as some would call it. It is key to keep about 18" away from whatever it is that your painting and to use the trigger just as you would use a spry can. However with your gun it may depend on your pressure control knob. A good rule of thumb is to always set the pressure control knob to the highest setting then turn it back two times. this seems to work the best for me and I use this more or less for all jobs. once in a while I may have to go up a bit or down a bit depending the paint thickness...... www.rightflooring.com


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Rightflooring said:


> It is key to keep about 18" away from whatever it is that your painting and to use the trigger just as you would use a spry can.


 what is the transfer efficiency at 1.5 feet?


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock,

I love my graco airless, but the gun went south pretty early. I bought a Titan T-80 (I think that's the name) about 11 years ago and have never disassembled it.

BTW-I complained about the Graco Contractor II gun spitting and the SW store GAVE me a gun rebuild kit on the spot. It, too has never spit or stuck since.

I need to check on Titan replacement pumps, but the Graco pump for my Ultra 395 is about $500 which is too high. Can buy a whole new unit for under $1000.

Is your Graco for sale?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Rightflooring said:


> Your problem stems for not you not properly using the pray/Prime Valve form time to time even if you turned it on when you first started you may have to go back and make sure there is a good flow of pressure coming in. make sure that the paint is coming out of the tube in a consistent flow to back to your paint bucket. also make sure to hold the hose as you turn this function on and off as it tends to shoot up and splatter paint all over the place. To who ever told you your paint needs to be watered down they are wrong as the thicker the paint the easier it is and the less time you need to spend in one spot as well as less dripping or fingering as some would call it. It is key to keep about 18" away from whatever it is that your painting and to use the trigger just as you would use a spry can. However with your gun it may depend on your pressure control knob. A good rule of thumb is to always set the pressure control knob to the highest setting then turn it back two times. this seems to work the best for me and I use this more or less for all jobs. once in a while I may have to go up a bit or down a bit depending the paint thickness...... www.rightflooring.com


When I prime my pumps my airlessco can only be turned 3/4 from about 8 o'clock to 4 o'clock. I turn it just enough to start the pump any thing higher than that your making a mess. 

I get a good solid prime when I have just paint no air at all. I let it cycle for about
20 seconds.

I do the same for my air driven about 15-20 lbs gives me 150-200 lbs at the prime tube.

Most paint should be thinned 5-10% and strained.

The only time I every get more than 12" from the surface is when I'm block priming and back rolling.

On my airlessco every hour is about 400 lbs I have an older that I checked against a gauge. 9 is 400lbs 10, 800 lbs, 11 1200,
12 1600, 1 2000, 2 2400, 3 2800 4 3000 +.

My speeflo is real easy to dial in pressure what ever the regulator pressure is multiply it by 30 and that's the pressure.

I check PDF's for recommend tips and pressures.

It is amazing what you can learn about spraying at a tech class. Rob


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

My mistake I want to say 15-20 lbs is 450-600 lbs at the prime tube


----------

